# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Ασφαλης αλλαγη του παλιου μας θερμοσιφωνα (Τι να προσεξουμε)

## joeiwannou

Ξεκιναω αυτο το θεμα με σκοπο να γραψουν οσοι γνωριζουν κατι σημαντικο ωστε να μπορεσει καποιος 
να αλλαξει τον παλιο του θερμοσιφωνα με ασφαλεια.
Και στο τελος καποιος συντονιστης να μαζεψει οτι ειναι σημαντικο και να το κανει ενα οδηγο.
Τι λετε? Ξεκιναω με μια φωτο και μια συμβουλη και βλεπουμε!
Thermosifwnas.png

Να γνωριζουμε ποια σωληνα ειναι απο το δικτυο (κρυο) και ποια παει την μπανιερα
Να μην σφιξουμε πολυ την βαλβιδα ασφαλειας (και την χαλασουμε) (Κλεμμενο απο τον *NHREAS* )
Αν το συνδεσουμε αναποδα και η β/α ειναι ενταξει τοτε δεν πρεπει να ερχεται ζεστο νερο καθολου
 (Κλεμμενο απο τον *NHREAS* )


Αυτα για αρχη,

----------

leosedf (04-03-12), NHREAS (04-03-12)

----------

